# Googlear / Wikipear



## aguachirli

Hola!

Quisiera saber si vosotros usáis alguna palabra nueva del tipo "googlear" o "engooglar" para referirse a "buscar una palabra en google". Cómo ya hace tiempo que ando por mi patria no me doy cuanta de cómo va cambiando el lenguaje y qué nuveas palabras andan de moda. 

Si se os ocurren otras palabras de este tipo que se estén empezando a utilizar decídmelo. Me muero de curiosidad!


----------



## carzante

Que yo sepa, no se utiliza "googlear" /guglear/ ni mucho menos "engooglar" o "engooglear".

El castellano no dispone, como el inglés, de esa "fórmula mágica" tan habitual de convertir un nombre en su verbo correspondiente. Puede que haya alguna persona que la emplee, pero en todo caso, el resultado en nuestro idioma no resulta tan elegante. Fíjate que en inglés, verbo y sustantivo tienen exactamente la misma forma, pero en español, el verbo nos pide una desinencia en -ar, -er o -ir, y esto vuelve bastante ridículas esas palabrejas, por lo forzado de su construcción; a veces, incluso se le añaden prefijos que aún empeoran más el aspecto de la _nueva criatura_. En fin... no sé

Saludos aguachirli y perdona por este rollo . (Para redimirme, escribiré cien veces "un técnico no debe meterse nunca en problemas de semiótica")


----------



## aguachirli

Ya sé que no es algo tan usual como en inglés, pero queramos o no, hay millones de palabrejas que se ponen de moda aunque no lo queramos así, y sobre todo en esta era en al que internet está tan presente. Si nos ponemos a escuchar a los más jóvenes seguro que oímos alguna palabra que nos haga doler los oídos, pero algo así no podemos evitarlo ... el lenguaje evoluciona ...


----------



## María Madrid

Googlear sí se oye, pero en lenguaje hablado, claro. De hecho si usas la herramienta de búsqueda del foro podrás comprobar que aquí se ha utlizado en más de una ocasión. Por supuesto nunca en textos formales. Buscar en Google sería lo más adecuado, pero como es más largo, no es inusual recurrir a "googlear" en lenguaje hablado en ambientes informales. Saludos,


----------



## floraffo2

Si, es cierto, yo la vi muchas veces en el foro. Yo no la uso, porque no me gusta....y entiendo que hay miles de palabras en ingles que se castellanizan, pero esta específicamente, no me simpatiza. 
Yo digo: Buscar en Google


----------



## pequeño

Las primeras apariciones en internet de este "verbo" se ven ya en el 2001, 3 años después de que el nombre de dominio google.com se registrara.


----------



## Kangy

María Madrid said:


> Googlear sí se oye, pero en lenguaje hablado, claro. De hecho si usas la herramienta de búsqueda del foro podrás comprobar que aquí se ha utlizado en más de una ocasión. Por supuesto nunca en textos formales. Buscar en Google sería lo más adecuado, pero como es más largo, no es inusual recurrir a "googlear" en lenguaje hablado en ambientes informales. Saludos,



Efectivamente. Coincido


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Yo no uso, ni tengo intención de usar este _neologismo_ (espero no estar escupiendo al cielo). Prefiero demorarme unas centécimas de segundo más y decir _buscar en Google_.
Estuve tratando de recordar si he oído a alguien decir _googlear_ aquí, pero me parece que no. Claro que no puedo asegurar que no se use entre los jóvenes.

Saludos.

P.D. Este hilo me hizo recordar que, hace algunos meses, en un lugar público en Santiago de Chile, oí a una mujer joven decir en voz alta a su amiga mientras se alejaba –_¡Después te *celuleo*!. _Todavía no me recobro.


----------



## faranji

_Googlear_ me parece un anglicismo intolerable. No sé adónde vamos a ir a parar con estas manías de copiar todo lo anglosajón.

Lo correcto en español, de toda la vida de Dios, es "guglear".


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

faranji said:


> Lo correcto en español, de toda la vida de Dios, es "guglear".


 
¡¡¡¡¡¿?!!!!! ¿Lo correcto es _guglear_? Pues no creo que sea correcto inventarse un verbo así como así. Pero bueno, los usos a veces se convierten en normas, lamentablemente. En mi humilde opinión, lo correcto es *buscar en Google, Altavista, Yahoo* o cualquier otro nombre de buscador.

Aquí hay una discusión anterior al respecto:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=480644&highlight=googlear

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## aguachirli

P.D. Este hilo me hizo recordar que, hace algunos meses, en un lugar público en Santiago de Chile, oí a una mujer joven decir en voz alta a su amiga mientras se alejaba –_¡Después te *celuleo*!. _Todavía no me recobro.


Te celuleo???


----------



## aguachirli

Ups, eso de corta y pega aún no se me da muy bien ... El P.D. es de Mr. Aviador


----------



## Modosita

faranji said:


> _Googlear_ me parece un anglicismo intolerable. No sé adónde vamos a ir a parar con estas manías de copiar todo lo anglosajón.
> 
> Lo correcto en español, de toda la vida de Dios, es "guglear".




faranji, me has hecho reír mucho. Erasmo, faranji está de broma.

Yo no uso googlear, ni guglear.

Buscar en google, buscar (a secas), hacer una búsqueda...

No coincido con María Madrid, no lo he oído decir a la gente de mi entorno.

(Aviador, ¡lo de _celuleo_ es grande!)

saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Guglear, yo no lo he oído en la Argentina, y me parece que no tiene mérito como verbo (si he oído el detestado "submitir"), pero eso no significa que no se use, porque los menores de 26 aquí son "multi-norma" y cambian de vocabulario y hasta de personalidad según con quién estén hablando o a qué se estén dedicando (quienes tenemos el biberón y el control remoto con 100 canales separados en nuestra historia, tendemos a ser más "una misma persona" en diferentes situaciones). Hoy en día es cada vez más difícil saber qué se usa o no se usa en la propia sociedad, por eso no puedo desechar esta palabra y un supuesto significado de "pesebre". Voy a seguir buscando evidencia, así que lo gugleo y si encuentro algo se los celuleo, pípel


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Modosita said:


> faranji, me has hecho reír mucho. Erasmo, faranji está de broma.
> Yo no uso googlear, ni guglear
> saludos


 
Ups, gracias por la aclaración Modosita. O estoy perdiendo mi sentido del humor a una velocidad espeluznante (lo más probable) o es que con el tiempo uno empieza escuchar de todo, hasta lo más descabellado, defendido con la mayor naturalidad del mundo.

Y bueno, aunque haya sido una broma de Faranji, por lo visto mucha gente se toma en serio lo de "googlear". Y conforme cambien las modas o las corporaciones, luego habrá que escuchar "yahooear (yajuear)", "altavistear", "atomiquear", "sortfixear"...

Saludos de un vinagrillo... 

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aviador said:


> P.D. Este hilo me hizo recordar que, hace algunos meses, en un lugar público en Santiago de Chile, oí a una mujer joven decir en voz alta a su amiga mientras se alejaba –_¡Después te *celuleo*!. _Todavía no me recobro.


 

Estoy de acuerdo con esto o sea ¡¡¡No manches!!! (por no decir otra vulgaridad) Bueno personalmente yo sólo pudo recordar una para esto dle internet que es el tan usado verbo en este foro de "POSTEAR" La verdad no tengo idea de cuál podría ser el verbo que lo supliece, aunque claro si no estuviera en internet me parecería que una persona fuera a poner Postes por las calles o se pusiera a poner post-its por todas las cosas que viese. 

Otro parceido al que dijó Aviador y e smuy usado en México (puedo presumir que yo aún no caigo en este modernismo) es FAXEAR; muchas personas dicen por acá, "Te faxeo en un rato tu edo de cuenta" o "Faxeame tales papeles ya" cosas así.  Personalmente yo digo Mandar o enviar un fax:  Gracias a Dios aún no nos llega el Celulear o blutear. ¿No?


----------



## María Madrid

A ver Modosita, no es que yo diga que "googlear" me parezca la caña, sólo digo que oírse, se oye. Yo lo he usado en alguna ocasión de manera jocosa en un contexto informal, como cuando digo "fisno", perfectamente consciente de que es una barbaridad, pero bajo ningún concepto defiendo su uso ni digo que sea la única expresión que se usa, ni que esté extendidísima. Quizá con lo de googlear, al venir de una marca, me resulta más evidente que si lo uso/oigo es más bien como una broma, un juego de palabras, no otro intento más de usar una voz inglesa convirtiéndola en "española" con calzador.

Postear. Eso sí que me suena peor y jamás lo digo. Para mí siempre es poner un mensaje, abrir una consulta, o sencillamente contestar. También he oído postear referido a hacer un asiento contable con un programa de contabilidad. Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

María Madrid said:


> Postear. Eso sí que me suena peor y jamás lo digo. Para mí siempre es poner un mensaje, abrir una consulta, o sencillamente contestar. También he oído postear referido a hacer un asiento contable con un programa de contabilidad. Saludos,


 

Pero bueno no te enojes , yo na'más digo que es más usual para mí escuchar y usar postear que googlear. En eso de ocntabilidad tienes razón en mi empresa este año implementamos un nuevo sistema totlamente estadounidense y para hacer un pasivo usamos "postear" ya uq ele verbo en inglés e spost, y ¡Esperate a como le decimos al registro dle pago!..... ¡¡¡Bachear!!! Ya que el verbo del programa es To batch. ¡¡Imáginate !!


----------



## chics

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Erasmo y Modosita. 
Y, ya puestos, me pregunto porqué _guglear_ (_altavistear, yajuear_, etc.) y no _guglar_ (_altavistar, yajuar_, por ejemplo). ¿Es necesario hacer estos verbos con* -ear* como _mear_? A mí me gusta más _guguelar_... También preferiría otra marca, porque con esta se me cae la lengua al fondo del esófago y luego me sube por la nariz, intento leer vuestros mensajes y me sale *gluglear*, que me recuerda el chiste de los gluglucitos y a ... . 
Menos mal que extrañamente no estoy resfriada y rellena de mocos, con este tiempo, ahora.


----------



## María Madrid

chics said:


> ¿Es necesario hacer estos verbos con* -ear...*?


Claro que no es necesario, ni correcto, ni recomendable... Saludos,


----------



## faranji

¿Por qué no es correcto ni recomendable?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

faranji said:


> ¿Por qué no es correcto ni recomendable?


 
Creo que la razón principal (y por ende la más sustentable) es que gogglear no existe, por eso no es ni recomendable ni correcto, ¿Para qué pensar en como conjugar un verbo que ni siquiera existe? ¿No?


----------



## faranji

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Miguelillo.

El comentario de María Madrid que motivó mi pregunta era contestación a esta otra:



> ¿Es necesario hacer estos verbos con* -ear* como _mear_?


 
Por eso pensé que María Madrid no se refería exclusivamente al verbo de marras sino que juzgaba incorrecto y no recomendable el hecho genérico de formar verbos con *-ear*.


----------



## María Madrid

Por alusiones: Yo me refería a algo más genérico, a castellanizar innecesariamente voces extranjeras. Centrándonos en la voz que nos ocupa, la respuesta de Miguelillo contesta a la perfección lo que quería decir.. Saludos,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Quizá Faranji se esté adelantando, espero que no, a lo que venga en el futuro próximo si se empieza a difundir el uso de "guglear" y termina en el DRAE. Es interesante la pregunta, porque por ejemplo con el verbo "*to check*", he escuchado a los mexicanos usar "*checar*" mientras que en Perú se usa más "*chequear*", y ambos figuran en el DRAE.

Saludos.


----------



## aguachirli

Bueno, pero ya puestos a crear un neologismo, que al menos sea correcto!

google > googl*ear*

No podríamos utilizar el sufijo *-ar* para crear un verbo partiendo se un sustantivo, puesto que el sufijo *-ar* se utiliza para crear un adjetivo partiendo de un sustantivo, como, por ejemplo, *luna > lunar*. Si decimos googl*ar* alguien podría confundirlo con un adjetivo.


----------



## faranji

aguachirli said:


> Bueno, pero ya puestos a crear un neologismo, que al menos sea correcto!
> 
> google > googl*ear*
> 
> No podríamos utilizar el sufijo *-ar* para crear un verbo partiendo se un sustantivo, puesto que el sufijo *-ar* se utiliza para crear un adjetivo partiendo de un sustantivo, como, por ejemplo, *luna > lunar*. Si decimos googl*ar* alguien podría confundirlo con un adjetivo.


 
Ahí.


----------



## chics

aguachirli said:


> No podríamos utilizar el sufijo *-ar* para crear un verbo partiendo se un sustantivo, puesto que el sufijo *-ar* se utiliza para crear un adjetivo partiendo de un sustantivo.


Para formar verbos, además de -ear, existen otros sufijos posibles: -iar, -ecer, -izar, -ificar, *-ar* y algún otro que debo olvidar. 
Hacer absolutamente todos los verbos únicamente con una de las opciones no es incorrecto, pero me parece triste y pobre. Alargar palabras innecesariamente, utilizando un sufijo que te obliga a pronunciar tres vocales abiertas seguidas, como en _yajuear_ -y ya ni hablo de _yauear_-, habiendo una opción más sencilla, como _ya(j)uar_ a mi modo de ver no es lo más elegante. Pero tampoco lo estaba condenando, sólo me pregunto el porqué de esta moda. Esta vez no podeis decir que es por el inglés...


----------



## faranji

Yajuear no existe. Ni yauear. Ni existirán. 

Estamos hablando de formar un verbo a partir de _google_. La opción más lógica, porque mantiene íntegra la "raíz" original y porque no alarga la palabra innecesariamente, es googlear/guglear.

Por algo no se acuñaron telefoniar, ni telefonecer, ni telefonizar, ni telefonificar.


----------



## chics

Pues yo pronuncio gúguel y no gugle, unos cuantos que conozco pronuncian gogle, y google, pero no oigo gugle. 

En cualquier caso me parece absurdo hacer verbos sólo para indicar que se consume una marca, o peor aún, para indicar que se hace una acción para la cual ya existe un verbo -como buscar- tanto si es con esa marca -que por cierto hace productos cuyo consumo puede implicar más de una acción- como si es usando otra.

Es como si ahora en vez de decir que utilizo un ordenador tengo que decir que maqueo, o que apeleo, que no utilizo internet sino que nestcapeo, que no te adjunto un documento de texto sino que te lo microsofteo, que wordeo unas palabras y fotochopeo una imagen que quiero añadir. Mientras colacaoeo y labellaeaseo, que es la hora de la merienda.


> Yajuear no existe. Ni yauear. Ni existirán.


Que interesante. ¿Por qué?


----------



## faranji

Respeto tu opinión, pero es que no tiene nada que ver con lo que estaba hablando. El debate sobre la oportunidad de acuñar el verbo googlear/guglear no me interesa. 

Yo estaba hablando de formación de nuevas palabras desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical. No me meto a valorar si los neologismos son absurdos o no. Para mí sería como entrar a juzgar el largo de las faldas o las nuevas tendencias en carrocería automovilística.


----------



## morrocotudo

hola  
telegrafiar no se dice 'edisonear' o 'morsear'. 
Que G... se quede en su lugar ; lo privado no tiene que hacer en la lengua y dispone ya de demasiada publicidad como para añadir màs.
 Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

morrocotudo said:


> lo privado no tiene que hacer en la lengua


Pero a la máscara de pestañas, sea de la marca que sea, se le llama rímel (por Rimmel) y de hecho está en la RAE. Ahora mismo no caigo, pero seguro que hay más ejemplos. Nos guste o no, lo privado se hace hueco en la lengua... Por supuesto no digo que sea la mejor opción siempre, pero pasar, pasa. Saludos,


----------



## faranji

No sé cómo os las arregláis quienes mostráis tanta aversión al léxico de origen comercial para calzaros unas *bambas*, poneros un *polo* (que no sea de *tergal* ni de *lycra*;* neopreno* tampoco es aconsejable) y salir a quemar *michelines*, relajaros después en un *jacuzzi* degustando un *chupachups* (sin el *celofán*, ojito), aunque os moleste el sonido de algún *claxon*, o el chirrido de algún *jeep* (eso va a ser del *delco*), mientras os regodeais en el hermoso panorama de tejados de *uralita* y suelos de *sintasol *que da a la ciudad ese bello aspecto de *mecano* infernal en *tecnicolor.*

Pero en fin, imagino que toda irritación se alivia con *tiritas *y *vaselina*.


----------



## María Madrid

Vale, Faranji, y a mí sólo se me ocurría rímel... No incluí rebeca porque era el nombre de la protagonista de la película del mismo nombre, pero me acabo de acordar de los jerséis con cuello *perkins,* que no es marca comercial pero es apellido Saludos,


----------



## faranji

Bueno, pero a ti se te ha ocurrido una frase muy atinada que, con tu permiso, podíamos parafrasear para rematar el asunto: 
_Lo privado se hace público en la lengua_.


----------



## Kermosura

Jaja, muy bueno!
LA verdad es que queramos o no, existe una tendencia a a la formación de palabras que suele obedecer a la economía del lenguaje. En este caso, no creo que googlear prospere, es una palabra bastante cacofónica. 
Sin embargo hay otras que ya estan aqui. ¿Qué me decis de "chatear" (aparte de beber chatos)?
Lo mas horrible que he oido ultimamente ha sido "logar" y "deslogar".


----------



## totor

Queridos míos,

da la casualidad de que en este momento estoy traduciendo un libro que en francés se llama _*Google-moi*._

Y conste que los franceses odian el uso de términos ajenos a su lengua.

Comparto la opinión de algunos foreros acerca de que nuestra hermosa lengua puede tolerar ciertas palabras, y no por eso va a desaparecer.

En consecuencia, este libro se va a llamar en español _*Googléame*._

Porque además me parece importante mantener la doble o.

Esa palabra es ya un epónimo, mal que les pese a algunos conservadores.

Por otra parte, no me parece que haya mucha diferencia en decir *googlear* o *buscar en Google*.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

faranji said:


> No sé cómo os las arregláis quienes mostráis tanta aversión al léxico de origen comercial para calzaros unas *bambas*, poneros un *polo* (que no sea de *tergal* ni de *lycra*;* neopreno* tampoco es aconsejable) y salir a quemar *michelines*, relajaros después en un *jacuzzi* degustando un *chupachups* (sin el *celofán*, ojito), aunque os moleste el sonido de algún *claxon*, o el chirrido de algún *jeep* (eso va a ser del *delco*), mientras os regodeais en el hermoso panorama de tejados de *uralita* y suelos de *sintasol *que da a la ciudad ese bello aspecto de *mecano* infernal en *tecnicolor.*
> 
> Pero en fin, imagino que toda irritación se alivia con *tiritas *y *vaselina*.



Pues no veo que en esa defensa uses bambear, polear, tergalear, lycrar, neoprenar, michelinear, jacuzzir, chupachupsear, celofanear, claxonear, yipear, delcoar, uralitar, sintasolear, mecanear, tecnicolorear, tiritear ni vaselinar.


----------



## faranji

¿Defensa? Ni que estuviésemos ante un tribunal. No me alcanza ni para defenderme a mí mismo, como para defender a todo un vocabulario! 

No soy quien, el lenguaje ya se defiende solito. Fíjate en googlear, recién nacido y mientras aquí discutimos si es niño o niña o carne o pescao ya va por los 163.000 googles.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues eso. Y del mismo modo tenemos esto:

http://www.google.com/search?num=20...0&ct=result&cd=1&q="buscar+en+google"&spell=1


----------



## aguachirli

Oye, y qué me decís de "engooglar"? Igual que

paquete > empaquetar
botella > embotellar

A mi se me atraganta todavía más, pero sería otra posibilidad para crear el neologismo, no?

Así Totor podría titular su traducción "Engooglame", suena como más atrapante, no?


----------



## Mangato

La evidencia no necesita demostración. No hay más que escribir en google la palabreja y ver el resultado.


----------



## yserien

Googlear, se ve y se oye.
Por cierto. si el uso desmesurado de Google lo ha convertido en un verbo ya es, a mi juicio un disparate, pero si encima se pretende que se diga "guglear" esto ya es el "apaga y nos vamos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

yserien said:


> Googlear, se ve y se oye.
> Por cierto. si el uso desmesurado de Google lo ha convertido en un verbo ya es, a mi juicio un disparate, pero si encima se pretende que se diga "guglear" esto ya es el "apaga y nos vamos.


 

Creo que muchos olvidan que el español no es exclusivo de España sino que se habla en casi todo América y si algo me ha enseñado este foro a regañadientes es que no se puede decir que la palabra esta y que hay pruebas sino hasta que su uso sea tan grande y generalizado que s epueda aceptar.

Así como muchas palabras que en México, Centroamérica o suramérica se usan y uds muchas veces las han refutado de mal, es lo mismo para nosotros en México no he escuchado jamás esto de guglear, y fíjense que yo he escuchado muchísimas barbaridades, así que en realidad seso de 2que googlear se ve y se oye" pues ni tanto eh.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo sí he oído muchas veces lo de "googlear" (aunque más bien he oído "guglear"). Entre los estudiantes se usa mucho.


----------



## karlines

Buenos días a tod@s,

tengo un amigo madrileño que cuando quiere decir que ha estado investigando o buscando información a través del google o la wikipedia utiliza estas dos expresiones:

_Googleando / wikipeando un poco, he descubierto que...._

La verdad es que creo que es la primera vez que las oía, pero como la lengua tiene que renovarse y adaptarse quizá sean formas que se están empezando a utilizar. ¿Alguien más las ha oído? ¿os parecen correctas?

Un saludo


----------



## sayah

Hola Karlines:

Yo las utilizo, pero no creo que estén todavía aceptadas. ¿Me parecen correctas? Tampoco lo había pensado, pero como bien dices, la lengua tiene que renovarse, así que supongo que dentro de unos años, si se siguen utilizando, no serán tan "extrañas".

Sayah


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Yo, como Sayah, también las utilizo, pero no me parecen correctas.
Creo que había un hilo anterior sobre este tema, a ver... **** Gracias, los dos hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)
Supongo que "buscar en google/wikipedia" es la forma correcta de decirlo pero, al menos por aquí, las otras se oyen bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo la primera vez que las leí fue en el hilo que señala lamartus, en persona nunca las he oído. Solemos decir "buscar en google/wikipedia" y "ponerlo en google" o "mirarlo en la wikipedia".


----------



## javier8907

Pues yo no he oído nunca "guglear" ni nada remotamente parecido, ni a gente de mi edad. Estoy muy de acuerdo en que somos multinorma. Pero ni hablando de la forma más "impropia" que se me ocurra, podría meter ese palabro. Es que además suena como si le estuvieras haciendo algo a lo que "gugleas", mientras que a mí me parece que no haces más que mirar la palabra. Puedes buscar en Google, mirar en Google, meter algo (una palabra) en Google, y no sé si nada más. Por cierto, no lo había oído nunca.


----------



## Hector Ortiz

Buen día,

Vivo en la zona central de México y trabajo en el área de los sistemas de información lo que me ha llevado a estar en diferentes entornos. 

En diferentes lugares y momentos he escuchado "goglear", "postear" y "faxear". 

Curiosamente "goglear" parece ser un sinónimo de "buscar": quien dice "gogléalo" quiere decir "búscalo en google" pero tambien puede significar "buscar en cualquier buscador", similarmente "búscalo en internet" puede significar "búscalo en google".

Me recuerda a el uso de las marcas "kleenex" y "cotonete" para referirse a los artículos genéricos "pañuelo de papel" e "isopo de algodón".

No califico la pertinencia en el uso de estas palabras o modos, solo digo lo que escucho y probablemente he llegado a utilizar.

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo vivo en el norte de California, y como se imaginarán acá se usa mucho eso de guglear en inglés, claro. La primera vez que lo escuché sonó simpático y ahora ya me acostumbré a escucharlo. Hace poco la esposa de mi primo me dijo que buscó una información en gogle y yo ni idea de que hablaba. Mientras ella seguía hablando por teléfono, mi mente estaba tratando de descifrar eso de gogle, hasta que relacioné buscar-buscador-computadora=google (como acá se dice gúgol) y ya agarré la onda de que había encontrado mi dirección en google.
Así que mi pregunta es, ¿lo pronuncian ustedes gogle, gúgol, gugle o cómo? Mi hermano menor vive en Sonora y él lo pronuncia como yo: gúgol. No sé si por la influencia de vivir cerca de la frontera o por escucharlo de esa forma con sus amigos.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hector Ortiz said:


> Buen día,
> 
> Vivo en la zona central de México y trabajo en el área de los sistemas de información lo que me ha llevado a estar en diferentes entornos.
> 
> En diferentes lugares y momentos he escuchado "goglear", "postear" y "faxear".
> 
> Curiosamente "goglear" parece ser un sinónimo de "buscar": quien dice "gogléalo" quiere decir "búscalo en google" pero tambien puede significar "buscar en cualquier buscador", similarmente "búscalo en internet" puede significar "búscalo en google".
> 
> Me recuerda a el uso de las marcas "kleenex" y "cotonete" para referirse a los artículos genéricos "pañuelo de papel" e "isopo de algodón".
> 
> No califico la pertinencia en el uso de estas palabras o modos, solo digo lo que escucho y probablemente he llegado a utilizar.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Solamente una corrección: es hisopo.


----------



## poesimo

Hola:

Nunca había escuchado lo de _googlear_. En la oficina en la que trabajo decimos «pregúntale al señor Google».

Lo que también decimos es que estamos _webeando_ al estar navegando en internet, más que nada porque se parece a _güeveando, _que en México se oye como «estar echando la güeva». Esa expresión es una forma vulgar de decir que estamos dándole rienda suelta a la pereza (en este caso, al ocio).

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues este mensaje sólo tiene la intención de informar que pueden agregar a la lista facebokear, que he escuhado recientemente.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Facebookear, Tuentiear, Googlear, Wikipear, Wordreferenciar... Puede que lo uses en un momento determinado para hacer la gracia, pero no creo que sea ni necesario ni útil para la lengua. Si no utilizaríamos un verbo diferente para cada acción con cada objeto.


----------



## Calambur

Miquel Àngel said:


> Facebookear, Tuentiear, Googlear, Wikipear, Wordreferenciar... Puede que lo uses en un momento determinado para hacer la gracia, pero no creo que sea ni necesario ni útil para la lengua.


Tal vez no sea necesario (¿o sí?) pero lo cierto es que se usa, y que difícilmente vayamos a poder detener ese uso.
No sé qué es Tuentiear, pero, en todo caso, referente a Wikipedia, entiendo que debería ser "wikipediar".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Será tweetear (de Tweeter)?


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Calambur said:


> No sé qué es Tuentiear.


 
En México se usa twitear (publicar un mensaje en Twitter), también he leído Twitero.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Miguel González said:


> En México se usa twitear (publicar un mensaje en Twiter), también he leído Twitero.


Mi problema es que no sé qué es Twiter... Pero supongo que no importa demasiado, si he vivido sin eso hasta ahora.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Calambur said:


> No sé qué es Tuentiear



Viene de Tuenti (http://www.tuenti.com) una de las redes sociales más utilizadas en España (junto a Facebook).


----------

